# WoW Interface Addon gesucht ?!



## KAEPS133 (24. Februar 2013)

Hi

ich hatte nochmal vor WoW zu zocken. Das letzte mal habe ich kurz vor dem MoP Addon gespielt und dann ging irgendwann mein Carbonite Addon nicht mehr.
Gibts da jetzt eige gute Alternative das mir beim Questen geholfen wird?

Schonmal vielen dank!


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2013)

Spiele das Spiel schon länger nicht mehr, aber dein Addon wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Installier es doch einfach nochmal neu

Carbonite - Map & Minimap - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. Februar 2013)

Oh danke! Das wusste ich garnicht. Damals hieß es das würde nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.


----------



## wuschi (24. Februar 2013)

schau dir mal curse an falls du das noch nicht kennen soltest (Curse - WoW Addons, Minecraft Mods, Curse Client and Gaming News) da gibts auch reichlich addons


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. Februar 2013)

Hab Carbonite grade mal getestet und es scheint wieder zu funktionieren. Ohne sowas wäre ich aufgeschmissen 
Hat sich somit erledigt und nochmals vielen dank für den Link. Werd mir die Seite mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## XT1024 (24. Februar 2013)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Gibts da jetzt eige gute Alternative das mir beim Questen geholfen wird?





KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ohne sowas wäre ich aufgeschmissen


 Fast schon OT aber die Questhilfe ist doch seit mindestens Cata eingebaut und funktioniert sogar.


----------



## Barthi666 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich empfehle immer folgendes Tool um Addons aktuell zu halten: World of Warcraft AddOns & Mods - WoW AddOns :: WowMatrix Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Sarlo (7. Juli 2013)

Barthi666 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle immer folgendes Tool um Addons aktuell zu halten: World of Warcraft AddOns & Mods - WoW AddOns :: WowMatrix Viel Spaß damit



Geht mim Curse Client auch ganz gut.



EDIT: Wenn du ein Addon fürs ganze Interface haben willst, versuch mal ElvUI.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juli 2013)

das modden is fast immer das schönste am spielen ^^


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Hab seit kurzen ElvUi und bin damit zufrieden


----------

